# How do you properly flash around chimney and roof in upper corner?



## StevenC (May 16, 2010)

My roof is a basic A frame style with the chimney going up the side of the house. So there is a high side of the chimney and a low side. I know I'm suppose to use step flashing up the side, but do they make a piece of flashing or something besides tons of caulking that is designed for that intersection? I can bend a piece of flashing to wrap around and go down the side but then I would have to cut the bottom to make it wrap around which I'm trying to avoid. I hope this makes sense.
Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2010)

Steven, step flashing is installed along the side and a top and bottom metal "pan" is fabricated for the high and low side. 

What is your chimney made of?


----------



## StevenC (May 17, 2010)

Its a brick chimney.  How do I make this "pan"? And can it be fabricated from regular flashing? Or does someone make a pre-fabed one?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2010)

Always start at the bottom and work your way up. The pan should be a solid piece (called "L" flashing) and wrap around the corner at the bottom. It will have to be bent to the slope of the roof. Your first step flashing should wrap down over your bottom pan. Then continue up the side nailing the step in the upper corner away from the chimney. When you get to the top turn the last piece of step around the corner. The top pan should extend past the chimney at least 2" and up the roof 12". 

Now you have to install counter flashing. Access to a grinder and a siding break will be a plus.


----------



## noah_678 (Jun 28, 2010)

The flashing get installed on the sheathing/paper for this chimney peak flashing.Try to consult any roofing contractors in your area.


----------



## ZnCuSnRoofer (Oct 4, 2010)

You can see the job step by step here, click on the pictures for close-ups. Hope it helps.
Virginia Roofing Contractors Company in Northern VA: Lyons Contracting


----------

